# Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis



## Benschi (26. Juli 2011)

*Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Hi, 

würde mir gerne einen neuen PC zulegen, habe aber auch irgendwie keine Lust mehr extrem viel Geld dafür auszugeben. 

Spiele zur Zeit auch keine brandaktuellen Spiele oder welche mit übermäßigen Anforderungen, möchte aber auf jeden Fall Diablo 3 und evtl. Battlefield 3 spielen. 

Habe mir jetzt auch schon einige Kaufberatungen und Zusammenstellungen angeschaut, bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher. Ich brauche alles was dazugehört. 

Was ich auf jeden Fall haben möchte ist: 
- ein stylisches Gehäuse (hat aber mit den Komponenten nichts zu tun oder? Da kann ich nehmen was mir gefällt oder?)
- AMD Prozessor
- ATI Grafikkarte

Da ich nicht mehr ausgeben will wie nötig, aber auch immer eigentlich das beste haben möchte bin ich auf der Suche nach euren Meinungen zu der im Moment vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her besten Zusammenstellung die es aktuell gibt. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Vorschläge machen und weiterhelfen. 

Danke und Mfg Benedikt


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Preis/Leistungsmäßig würde ich Dir einen Intel i5-2400 auf einem H61-Board und einer ASUS HD6870 DC empfehlen.

Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die üblichen Fragen wären interessant:
Was willst du ausgeben, in Welcher Auflösung spielst du?
Beim Gehäuse kannst du dich mal bei Caseking.de umsehen, was dir da gefällt!
Ich würde spontan zu einem Phenom II X4 955 oder einem Athlon II X4 mit einem 870er (AM3) oder 970er (AM3+) Board greifen.
Graka, je nach Auflösung eine HD 5770 oder HD 6870!


----------



## Benschi (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Auflösung habe ich z.Z. 1920x1080.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

Intel:
 CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65

AMD:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed ~90
Board: ASUS M5A87, 870 ~70 

für beide gleich:
 RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~45
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ~12 (nur für das AMD System)
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Wenn es eine AMD Grafikkarte sein soll (ATI gibt es schon seit 2006 nicht mehr ): ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 oder  Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5
Aber auch eine ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 kommt mit FullHD noch gut zurecht, wenn man auf Filter verzichten kann oder nur eingeschränkt nutzen will.


----------



## Benschi (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Hehe, danke für die Hilfe Softy. Werde ich mir alles in Ruhe mal anschauen und dann nochmal melden. 

Schönen abend noch


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wie immer ist Softys Konfig super


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die HD6950 von Sapphire gibt es im Moment auch mit nem Game (Dirt3) dazu: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11188-05-50G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Benschi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Zu diesen neuen SSD Festplatten habe ich noch eine Frage, bringen die es wirklich? Merkt man das? Ist das sinnvoll (zu USB, externen Festplatten, etc. dürften es ja trotzdem nicht schneller gehen oder?)?


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wenn du ein System beschleunigen willst ist ne SSD das einzig wahre 

Frag Softy  Er schreibt jedesmal wie schön das sei 

Nein jetzt mal im ernst. Eine SSD ist nicht nur super leise sondern auch super schnell. Im Moment gibts nichts schnelleres fürn PC^^


----------



## Benschi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Hmm, ok. Aber weil die ja von der Kapazität noch so klein sind und noch verhältnismäßig teuer wird man da nur System + Programme drauf installieren und für den Rest einen normale oder externe nehmen oder? 

Merkt man den Unterschied auch bei Spielen? Muss das Spiel dafür auf der SSD sein oder merkt man es auch wenn die Spiele auf einer normalen/externen sind und nur das System auf der SSD?


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Jop auf eine SSD packt man erstmal nur das System und die wichtigsten Programme. 

Einen unterschied bei Spielen merkt man nicht außer das das SPiel schneller startet oder gespeicherte Dateien schneller geladen werden mehr aber nicht. Den Systemstart aber beschleunigt eine SSD ziemlich.


----------



## Benschi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ok, aber warum die vorgeschlagene SSD? Wieso nicht eine von diesen: 
OCZ Solid 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SLD3-25SAT3-60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
OCZ Agility 3 60GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-60G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sind doch von den lesen/schreiben Angaben einiges schneller und unwesentlich teurer oder? Oder hat das nichts zu sagen?


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Diese ganzen theoretischen Maximalwerte sind nicht das Papier wert, auf dem sie stehen. Alles nur Marketing. Das einzige was zählt, sind praktische Tests, und da liegt die Crucial m4 meistens vor den OCZ SSD's.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Eben, die m4 leistet in praxisnahen Tests mehr als die von OCZ. Ich kann von meiner Seite auhc nochmal sagen, dass eine SSD eine wirklich wertvolle Investition in ein System ist. Habe vorher auch gezweifelt und jetzt geb ich sie nicht mehr her  Gib einfach mal bei Youtube "HDD vs. SSD" ein, da siehst du mal, was in denen steckt.


----------



## Benschi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ok, danke euch beiden (dreien)


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

4  (du hast hansvonwurst vergessen)


----------



## Benschi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Sorry ^^


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Hier noch ein interessanter Vergleichstest: Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten : Weitere SSD-Konkurrenenten für 2011

Die Crucial m4 habe ich aktuell im Rechner. Die ist schon unverschämt schnell. Gerade beim Zocken entfallen die nervigen Ladezeiten . Aber eine SSD ist für ein Gamingsystem eher ein "nice-to-have", denn sie bringt natürlich keine fps mehr beim Zocken.


----------



## Benschi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hey softy, 

hats da in letzter zeit irgendwelche gravierende änderungen gegeben? 

wenn nicht stell mach ich mich demnächst mal über die bestellung und poste es vorher hier nochmal zum korrektur lesen 

danke. 

mfg


----------



## huntertech (28. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ich antworte mal für Softy 

Poste erstmal, was wir bis jetzt haben, dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Jup, poste am besten mal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Bis jetzt bin ich noch garnicht weiter, bei der zuletzt vorgeschlagenen Zusammenstellung halt. Wollte nur wissen ob es mittlerweile vielleicht schon bei der ein oder anderen Position etwas anderes oder besseres gibt, das sich mehr lohnt.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wenn Du die Zusammenstellung aus Post #5 meinst, die ist immer noch prima 

RAM ginge etwas günstiger: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 

Und für das AMD System gäbe es ein Board mit aktuellerem Chipsatz: ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 oder ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

jawohl, hab ich gemeint softy. ok, danke für die info. 

was genau ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden boards?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das Asrock ist besser ausgestattet (z.B. interner USB3-Port, FireWire...) Dafür hat das Asus mehr USB-Ports hinten (10, das Asrock nur 6). Schau einfach nach der gewünschten Ausstattung.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hmm, bin am überlegen, ob ich einen amd x4 oder doch x6 nehme... preislich ist da nicht soviel unterschied, ob sich es lohnt?


----------



## huntertech (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Tut es nicht. Die 2 Kerne werden nur von sehr wenigen Spielen genutzt.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

lohnt sichs bei den neueren wie z.b. battlefield 3, cod mw 3 und diablo 3?

also lieber grösseren x4 als nen kleineren x6?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Bei den derzeitigen Preisen würde ich zum 1090T greifen. In Spielen, die von 6 nativen Kernen profitieren, liegt der fast gleichauf mit dem i5-2xxx.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Poste noch mal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung, mal sehen, was man da noch verbessern kann.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland

so das wär jetzt so das, was ich mir vorgestellt hätte. is das mb ok oder gibts noch was besseres für den guten cpu und die graka? 

kann mir jemand cd brenner + dvd brenner empfehlen, sollten schnell sein und vlt lightscribe haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Du musst die Liste freigeben, ich kann nichts sehen.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hmm, wie denn? find nichts zum freigeben, muss ich mich dazu registrieren oder so?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Lightscribe ist zwar nich so der Bringer, aber bitte schön : ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40HNB-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du musst Dich einloggen, dann auf "Wunschliste kopieren" und dann "öffnentlich einsehbar machen" klicken. Den generierten Link kannst du dann hier posten.


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Softy schrieb:


> Lightscribe ist zwar nich so der Bringer, aber bitte schön : ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40HNB-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Du musst Dich einloggen, dann auf "Wunschliste kopieren" und dann "öffnentlich einsehbar machen" klicken. Den generierten Link kannst du dann hier posten.



findest net? wieso? finds eigentlich ganz nützlich, besser als immer mitn edding drauf rumzukritzeln


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Weil es viel zu lahm ist, und der Kontrast ist zum


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> findest net? wieso? finds eigentlich ganz nützlich, besser als immer mitn edding drauf rumzukritzeln


 
Das kannst du knicken, in der Regel sieht man es nicht, hatte ich auch mal getestet, der totale Bullshit und das brennen dauert ewig.
Spar dir das, ein Stift ist günstiger und deutlich stressfreier.


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das machst Du 3x und dann liegen die Lightscribe DVD's in der Ecke und verschimmeln


----------



## Benschi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ahhhh, habs gefunden 

Wunschliste vom 29.09.2011, 20:18 | Geizhals.at EU

EDIT: hmm, ok, dann bitte cd brenner + dvd brenner vorschläge ohne lightscribe... schnell sollten sie sein  möcht glaub ich gern 2 laufwerke oder reicht heutzutage eines?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

CPU kannst Du den 1090T nehmen, der ist baugleich mit dem 1100T, nur minimal niedriger getaktet. Da kannst Du im BIOS in 30 Sekunden den Multi hochsetzen, und schwupp hast Du einen 1100T 

Die Graka ist im Referenzdesign und daher recht laut und heiß, da wäre diese besser: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5 

Board würde ich auf jeden Fall AM3+ nehmen, z.B.  ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 oder ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) 

Kühler würde ich zum EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev B. greifen.

Ein Laufwerk reicht vollkommen aus, z.B. LG Electronics GH22NS50 

Aber der Rest passt


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Du solltest nen anderen Kühler nehmen wie: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Gazelle (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Warum eigentlich unbedingt AMD, ist ein i5-2400 da nicht sinnvoller als der X6?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich unbedingt AMD, ist ein i5-2400 da nicht sinnvoller als der X6?


 
Er will auf jeden Fall einen AMD Prozessor, steht im Startpost.


----------



## huntertech (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will auf jeden Fall einen AMD Prozessor, steht im Startpost.


 Na jeder wie er meint


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



huntertech schrieb:


> Na jeder wie er meint


 
Lass ihn doch, ein 1090T ist auch gut im Futter, so ist das nicht.


----------



## huntertech (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch, ein 1090T ist auch gut im Futter, so ist das nicht.


 Habe ja nie das Gegenteil behauptet, aber dennoch ist der 1090T kaum Sinnvoll, bei der Menge an Konsolentitel, die es momentan so gibt.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Poste am besten nochmal alles bevor Du bestellst. Ist einfach sicherer


----------



## Gazelle (30. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Sry, hab ich mal wieder überlesen, dann nimm den AMD, der ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ok, danke. 

graka, motherboard und lüfter änder ich dann nochma. post dann nochmal alles. 

ka, bin von amd irgendwie mehr überzeugt und mag intel + nvidia net so. is ne sache der überzeugung und so krasser unterschied is ja eh net.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ob AMD oder Nvidia Karten ist egal und hat auch nichts mit Intel zu tun.


----------



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Intel ist einfach empfehlenswerter und auch bei NVidia gibt es nichts zu bemängeln. Aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er will...


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

bei den grakas hab ich ghört, dass die mit dem am referenzmodell angelehnten kühlsystem besser sein sollen, als solche mit eigenem mega kühlsystem und 2 lüftern. is da was dran? 

welches von den 2 motherboards is empfehlenswerter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Nö, eigentlich sind die Customer Kühlungen immer besser, sonst würden das die Hersteller ja auch nicht machen und dann teures Geld dafür haben wollen.

Welche zwei Bretter meinst du?


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Softy schrieb:


> CPU kannst Du den 1090T nehmen, der ist baugleich mit dem 1100T, nur minimal niedriger getaktet. Da kannst Du im BIOS in 30 Sekunden den Multi hochsetzen, und schwupp hast Du einen 1100T
> 
> Die Graka ist im Referenzdesign und daher recht laut und heiß, da wäre diese besser: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5
> 
> ...


 
die hier, die softy vorgeschlagen hat. 

des cougar netzteil is soweit ok und 450w reichen?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die 450 Watt reichen auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du später mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen willst und übertaktest bis die Lichter im Haus dunkler werden, würde ich ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Softy schrieb:


> Die 450 Watt reichen auf jeden Fall. Wenn Du später mal eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen willst und übertaktest bis die Lichter im Haus dunkler werden, würde ich ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


Oder dieses:


Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
das bringt sogar noch KM (Kabelmanagement) mit und ist sehr günstig

Gruß


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ok, bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich statt der 6950 ne 6970 nehm. dann sollt ich vlt doch nen stärkeres als 450w nehmen odda?


----------



## Gazelle (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Du kannst ja das XFX Core 550W nehmen, das Softy empfohlen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das Asrock 970 Extreme4 hat USB 3 intern, dafür hat das Asus mehr USB Ports am Panel, musst du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist.

Kauf dir das XFX Core 550 Watt, wenn du dir unschlüssig bist mit der Leistung.


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Asrock 970 Extreme4 hat USB 3 intern, dafür hat das Asus mehr USB Ports am Panel, musst du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist.
> 
> Kauf dir das XFX Core 550 Watt, wenn du dir unschlüssig bist mit der Leistung.


 
dumme frage, was ist mit intern und am panel gemeint? 

hab mir jetzt überlegt doch etwas mehr auszugeben, wie ihr ja seht. hab ja praktisch vor den grössten cpu von amd und die zweitgrösste amd graka zu holen. sind die mainboards da noch ok oder gibt es/sollte man sich da auch noch etwas besseres holen?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Mit einem internen USB3 Port kannst Du 2 externe USB3-Anschlüsse mehr generieren, z.B. mit einem Gehäuse, das den internen USB3-Port nutzen kann, oder mit einem USB3-Frontpanel: GA-USB3.0 Front Panel

Poste doch mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wunschliste vom 29.09.2011, 20:18 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

da ist sie. graka und lüfter bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, drum sind mehrere in der zusammenstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> drum sind mehrere in der zusammenstellung.


 
Hab mich schon gewundert, wo du die Karten und Kühler alle hinbauen willst.


----------



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die Gründe gegen eine HD 6970 sind bestimmt schon genug genannt worden und von den verbleibenden würde ich die erste (Asus) nehmen. Wenn du ein paar € sparen willst, geht auch ddie 1GB-Version. Langsamer ist sie nur, wenn du extrem Aufwendige Texturmods einsetzt oder Kantenglättungsmodi, die die Karte ohnehin nicht flüssig schaft.

Als CPU-Kühler den Zweiten, er ist der Beste. EDIT: Wenn Softy sagt, dass der nicht passt, fällt der leider wegn. Vielleicht geht ja der Nordwand


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

CPU würde ich den 1090T nehmen. Der 1100T ist nur minimal höher getaktet und baugleich mit dem 1090T 

Graka wäre ich für die Asus DC-II Modelle, die anderen sind aber auch nicht schlecht.

Der MAcho HR-02 passt  nicht ins Sharkoon T9, beim Silver Arrow bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Netzteil ist ok, persönlich würde ich aber ein Antec HCG 520W nehmen.

Am besten schaust Du Dir für die Wahl der Graka ein paar Benchmarks an, z.B. Battlefield 3 Beta Update: Nun 18 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test mit SLI und Crossfire [Test des Tages] - dice, ea electronic arts, battlefield 3 oder Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - ComputerBase


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

wieso, was soll denn mit der 6970 sein? über die haben wir noch nicht gesprochen. dachte nur der unterschied ist nicht so gross, nimm ich gleich die 6970 statt die 6950. 

ok, schau ich mir mal an und meld mich dann nochmal 

wieso passt der nicht ins gehäuse? zu klein? sollte ich ein anderes nehmen oder in big tower gibts den doch glaub ich auch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die 6970 ist 15% schneller bei 50% mehr Kosten, musst du wissen, ob es dir das Wert ist.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das Gehäuse ist etwas zu schmal für den Macho HR-02  Also entweder einen anderen Kühler (Nordwand passt auf jeden Fall) oder eben ein breiteres Gehäuse.

Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst, dieser Highend-Kühler könnte auch sehr gut sein: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler - 120/140mm (wenn der Preis noch sinkt^^) Tests gibt es aber afaik leider noch keine. Und xTc veröffentlicht sein Review erst in 1 oder 2 Tagen


----------



## Benschi (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wunschliste vom 29.09.2011, 20:18 | gh.de (geizhals.at) EU

so, hab jetzt mal noch ein paar gehäuse hinzugefügt, was haltet ihr von denen? oder könnt ihr was andres empfehlen, das bissl style hat und man sich keine sorgen machen muss ob etwas passt? 

grakas auf jeden fall 6950, evtl 6970 und dann glaub ich die asus. mal schaun.

netzteil werd ich dann denk ich nen stärkeres vorgeschlagenes nehmen. muss ich mir nochmal angucken. 

... das artet ja alles in arbeit aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Nimm den 1090T, der ist nur 100MHz langsamer, was du nicht merkst, aber 15€ günstiger, was du merkst.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Da gäbe es noch z.B. Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster


----------



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Gehäuseberatung ist immer schwierig, auch wenn ich es noch so interessant finde, was manchmal dabei rauskommt  Du kannst letztendlich nur dann zum optimalen Ergebnis kommen, wenn du alle wichtigen Hersteller durchgehst und selber schaust, was davon dein Fall ist. In maximal einer Stunde hast du deine Favouriten zusammen und damit wirst du dann auch glücklich  Schau mal hier:

[FONT=&quot]Cooler Master[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lian Li[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Lancool[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]NZXT[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Antec[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Xigmatek[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Enermax[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Aerocool[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Silverstone, Thermaltake[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][URL="http://www.coolermaster.de/"][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/URL]


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

softy bist du dir ganz sicher, dass der macho net in des sharkoon t9 passt? der hat ja 160mm höhe und des is beim case auch als max lüfterhöhe angeben?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

100% sicher bin ich mir nicht. Aber die maximale Kühlerhöhe beträgt 160mm, und der Macho ist 162mm hoch. Du kannst ja den Kühler mal mitbestellen, und innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurückschicken, falls er nicht passt.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hmm, naja gäb schon noch paar andre gehäuse die mir auch gfalln: 

Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
AeroCool XPredator Evil Black | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
AeroCool XPredator schwarz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

bei den aerocool steht nur nix dort wegen cpu lüfter. beim andern geht bis max 175mm.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Für das Storm Enforcer brauchst Du ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, sonst kannst Du die Front-USB3-Anschlüsse nicht nutzen.

Der Macho passt auf jeden Fall in das Aerocool Gehäuse, aber ob dann die Seitenlüfter auch noch Platz haben: , glaub aber schon.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ok, tendier eigentlich zu dem cm storm enforcer... was ist und wozu brauche ich diesen usb3-header genau? 

das das richtige? gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Welches Board willst Du denn nehmen? Einen Adapter brauchst Du nicht, das ist ja der Vorteil vom Storm Enforcer


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> ok, tendier eigentlich zu dem cm storm enforcer... was ist und wozu brauche ich diesen usb3-header genau?
> 
> das das richtige? gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


 Softy meinte es so, dass das Enforcer schon einen USB 3.0-Header hat. Also vorne im Gehäuse sind die USB-Slots 3.0-tauglich. Die sind aber so ausgelegt, dass du interne USB 3.0-Ports auf dem Board brauchst.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hmm, wenns nix "besseres" gibt eins der beiden vorgeschlagenen ASROCK oder ASUS.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Wie meinst Du das mit "nix besseres"?


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> hmm, wenns nix "besseres" gibt eins der beiden vorgeschlagenen ASROCK oder ASUS.


 Bei Mainboards gibt es nie "das beste Board"! Die Wahl des Mainboards hängt immer davon ab, wieviel Ausstattung (Anschlüsse, Controller, Größe, Kühler, ...) man haben will und daraus ergibt sich auch der Preis.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

naja besser halt ^^

würd das mit den usb3 zeug bei den beiden klappen?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ich hab iwie den Überblick verloren. 

Welche Boards stehen denn zur Diskussion?


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hab mich schon entschieden: ASUS M5A97 Pro, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFX0-G0AAY00Z) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das Brett hat keinen internen USB 3 Anschluss.


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Da solltest Du Dich aber umentscheiden, falls Du das Storm Enforcer nehmen willst, denn das Board hat keinen internen USB3-Port!

dieses kannst Du nehmen: ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Jop, oder das Asus M5A99X Evo.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hey leute, bin euch sehr dankbar für die ganzen vorschläge und die zeit die ihr euch für mich genommen habt, das wird mir aber doch zu teuer... ist es mir einfach nicht wert. möchte jetzt doch wie zu anfang eine zusammenstellung mit dem besten preis-/leistungsverhältnis machen. 

hoffe ihr helft mir da trotzdem ein bisschen weiter. 

softy hatte mir ja schon eine zusammenstellung geschrieben am anfang, so ungefähr: softy preis-/leistung | Geizhals.at EU

dazu gibts noch einiges: 

1. die ssd, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt eine mit reinnehme oder nur die normale hdd, aber wenn meint ihr 64gb ist genug für system + programme oder sollte man doch die 128gb nehmen? (spiele und so sachen werde ich auf die normale hdd machen)
2. cpu ok? oder hat jemand bessere vorschläge (preis-/leistungsmäßig)
3. graka, softy hatte ja zuerst einen nvidia vorgeschlagen, ich wollte aber eigentlich unbedingt eine amd. wie ihr seht sind da nen paar verschiedene grakas drin, welche ist preis-/leistungsmäßig die empfehlenswerteste? 
4. mainboard, laufwerk, kühler ok? oder hat jemand bessere vorschläge (preis-/leistungsmäßig)
5. netzteil reicht auch eins mit weniger watt oder? finde das für die zusammenstellung ganz schön übertrieben, gibts was passenderes, wo man sich vlt auch noch etwas sparen kann? 
6. bei den ram sind die 8gb teamgroup zz glaub ich das beste im bezug auf preis/leistung oder? anstatt den vorgeschlagenen. 

so, hoffe, dass wirs dann bald haben und ich euch nicht mehr nerven muss ^^

danke nochmal.


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> 1. die ssd, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt eine mit reinnehme oder nur die normale hdd, aber wenn meint ihr 64gb ist genug für system + programme oder sollte man doch die 128gb nehmen? (spiele und so sachen werde ich auf die normale hdd machen)
> 2. cpu ok? oder hat jemand bessere vorschläge (preis-/leistungsmäßig)
> 3. graka, softy hatte ja zuerst einen nvidia vorgeschlagen, ich wollte aber eigentlich unbedingt eine amd. wie ihr seht sind da nen paar verschiedene grakas drin, welche ist preis-/leistungsmäßig die empfehlenswerteste?
> 4. mainboard, laufwerk, kühler ok? oder hat jemand bessere vorschläge (preis-/leistungsmäßig)
> ...


 1) 64GB reichen für Windoof und Programme locker aus, wenn du nicht gerade die komplette CS 5.5 drei Mal installieren willst  Ich persönlich finde eine SSD lohnenswert, das musst du aber natürlich selbst wissen.
2) P/L-Mäßig müsste ein Core i3-2100 momentan das Optimum sein, da er in vierkernoptimierten Spielen fast an den 955 BE rankommt, in weniger optimierten Spielen (wie sie oft vorkommen) aber deutlich davonzieht. 
3) AMD ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Eine HD 6950 ist sehr gut geeignet um zu zocken. Wenn du auf das eine oder andere Detail verzichten kannst (v.a. auf übermäßige Kantenglättung und AO) wäre eine HD 6870 auch garnicht schlecht. Eine HD 6770 wäre das untere Ende der noch empfehlenswerten Produkte. Ich habe die HD 5770 (gleich schnell) und komme in Full-HD in aktuellen Spielen mit mittleren bis hohen Details ohne Kantenglättung flüssig durch.
4) Mainboard kann ich nichts zu sagen, Laufwerk ist OK. Kühler finde ich sinnlos, zum Übertakten brauchst du schon etwas mehr und für einen leisen Betrieb ist der TX3 nur bedingt zu gebrauchen (aber immerhin besser als der Boxed).
5) Du kannst auch die 450W-Variante nehmen, ebenso das Cougar A400/A450.
6) Es gibt auch 5€ günstigere Kits, aber die Teamgroup sind nicht übel.


Nochmal 5): Du kannst die SSD weglassen, die HDD mit 500GB nehmen, dir den CPU-Kühler schenken und ein billigeres Gehäuse nehmen (z.B. Cooler Master Elite Serie).


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist die HD6870 am besten, weil sie nur unwesentlich langsamer ist als eine GTX560Ti oder HD6950.


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Softy schrieb:


> Preis/Leistungsmäßig ist die HD6870 am besten, weil sie nur unwesentlich langsamer ist als eine GTX560Ti oder HD6950.


 
hat ich mir auch schon überlegt die 6870. magst du mir nochmal wenn du mal zeit und lust hast nochmal eine zusammenstellung machen mit dem besten preis/leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Deine Wunschliste ist schon recht gut. SSD und Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis schließen sich aber iwie aus  

Den RAM kannst Du von TeamGroup Elite nehmen, der ist nochmal ein paar € günstiger. Rest:


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> magst du mir nochmal wenn du mal zeit und lust hast nochmal eine zusammenstellung machen mit dem besten preis/leistungsverhältnis?


 Ich hab doch alles aufgeschrieben, was du brauchst, um eine zu machen


----------



## Benschi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

wollt halt den softy sei meinung auch nochma hörn blaumann 

gibts bei den ganzen 6870 irgend nen empehlenswertes modell/hersteller?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 ist nicht schlecht, im Idle aber nicht die Leiseste. Ansonsten ist noch die ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 prima.


----------



## Ashton (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Die XFX ist auch gut.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> wollt halt den softy sei meinung auch nochma hörn blaumann
> 
> gibts bei den ganzen 6870 irgend nen empehlenswertes modell/hersteller?


 Der wird dir nicht viel anderes erzählen als ich auch, nur, dass er dir nen Cardreader andrehen will 

Bei der HD 6870 ist eben die Asus auch mein Favourit, was aber nicht heißt, dass man da mit manueller Drosselung (und Garantieverlust) nicht noch etwas rausholen könnte.


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

cardreader is doch praktisch ^^

bin imma noch am gehäuse suchen, wenn ich dann alles komplett hab post ichs nochma zum korrekturlesen


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Okay tu das. Habe dir ja genug Links auf Seite 8 gebastelt. Wenn da nichts bei ist, trete ich offiziel als inoffizieller Berater zurück


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

lol, gehäuse hab ich. graka auch, schwank ich nur noch zwischen 2... seht ihr ja dann ^^

gibts noch nen guten + günstigen monitor den man empfehlen kann? weil meinen alten (so alt is der noch garnicht) + monitor nimmt dann meine frau. hatte bis jetzt nen lg 21,5". 

welche grösse ist vom preis/leistungsverhältnis her am empfehlenswertesten? 16:9 oder 16:10? paar vorschläge?

EDIT: sry, is nichts aus deinen liks geworden, ist nen bitfenix gehäuse geworden :/ brauchst abba trotzdem net zurücktreten ^^


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Welches Bitfenix denn?

Monitor:  Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

des shinobi. 

hmm, der gfällt mir optisch garnet ^^ und hdmi hat er auch net odda überseh ich was?`

hab mir die beiden ma rausgsucht, weisste was zu denen? 
Acer LED S2 S242HLCbid, 24" (ET.FS2HE.C01) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ersterer ist nicht lieferbar, zu letzterem kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hmm, ok. 

so, hier ist die liste: softy preis-/leistung | Geizhals.at EU

grakas schwank ich noch zwischen der asus und der sapphire. 
mainboards is was wo ich garnet durchblick, des für 7x wurd mir vorgschlagen und des für 4x hab ich noch mit rein, is da nen grosser unterschied? des für 7x gut für mei system? 
monitor wirds der asus werden, wenn nichts anderes vorgeschlagen wird, da der andre im mom nicht lieferbar ist. 
cpu kühler ok? ausreichend? 
des gehäuse von bitfenix werd ich bei caseking holen, da gibts ab 7.10. wieder die germany edition, die hat find ich was ^^
netzteil hab ich des 450w cougar rein, ok? 400w würd auch reichen für des system odda? könnt ja was andres vorschlagen, wenn ihr was besseres wisst. 

so, bin ma gspannt, was ihr jetzt sagt ob des so passt odda ob euch noch was besseres im bezug auf preis/leistung einfällt. bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden ausser mit mainboard und netzteil hab ich kein plan. lüfter weiss ich auch net recht. 

naja ma gucken was ihr sagt.

EDIT: achja, kann mir noch jemand guten/günstigen lan/wlan router mit modem empfehlen, hab noch des telekom ding und des regt mich auf. die avm solln net schlecht sein hab ich ghört. brauch ich sonst noch irgendwelche käbel odda zubehör? ne externe hdd hät ich noch gern, so gross und schnell wie möglich, abba auch so günstig wie möglich ^^

vlt fällt ja noch jemand was ein. 

maus, tastatur, mauspad und so zeug brauch ich auch neu...


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Board würde ich das M5A97 nehmen: ASUS M5A97, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFS0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at EU

Denn das ASUS M5A78L-M LX, 760G unterstützt nur CPU's bis 95 Watt TDP. Der Phenom II X4 955 hat aber eine TDP von 125W!

Das 400W Cougar A reicht auch aus. Trotzdem würde ich zum A450 greifen.

Der boxed Kühler reicht aus, ist aber unter Last recht laut. Da könntest Du einen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder einen Alpenföhn Sella nehmen.


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ok, mb geändert. 

das cougar 450w behalt ich, zu dem 400w sind eh nur paar euro unterschied. 

dann schau ich mal ob tx3 oder sella, was würdest du nehmen. 

und was findest du besser, die asus oder sapphire graka?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ich würde den Sella nehmen, und die Sapphire. Die Asus ist zwar etwas leiser, aber das rechtfertigt den Mehrpreis imo nicht.


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

alles klar, hast mich bestätigt, hät ich genauso gemacht ^^ ja und die werkseitig übertakteten grakas... ka, gefällt mir auch nicht so.

so, das wärs dann glaub ich: 

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-186972


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Eine Mauskabelhalterung und bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis... 

Zu den Eingabegeräten kann ich nix sagen, aber der Rest sieht prima aus


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

preis/leistungsverhältnis war auf pc bezogen, andre sachen braucht mer halt einfach zum zocken und wohlfühlen 

ok, danke softy... dann werd ich das so bestellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Softy schrieb:


> Eine Mauskabelhalterung und bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis...



Das Ding ist ja auch gleichzeitig ein USB Hub.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Besser nicht bestellen, da muss ich doch noch was zu sagen 

1) Von 3TB-HDDs würde ich Abstand nehmen, zu viele Platter erhöhen die Fehleranfälligkeit enorm!
2) Auf *keinen Fall*, also auf *GAR KEINEN FALL!!!* das Kave kaufen! Habe es selber mal im Auge gehabt: Es ist schwer, es ist unbequem, es hat einen zu starken Bass und es rauscht immerzu!
3) Hast du bei Roccat mal nach der Maus-/Mauspad-Kombination gefragt? Der Support ist wirklich verdammt nett und hat mir auch ein Pad zur Kone empfohlen (das Taito). Die Kova hat soweit ich weiß das Hartplastikpad als Favourit (Name, wo bist du hin?).


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

1) hmm, bei allen 3tb so? was dann lieber 2tb oder doch lieber nur 1tb?
2) so schlecht? hätte eigentlich gedacht denen ihre sachen sind gut. schwank bei solchen sachen immer zwischen roccat (gefällt mir optisch auch alles), razer (ganz gut aber irgendwie auch komisch) und steelseries (optisch halt eher schlicht). 
3) ne, hab ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



Benschi schrieb:


> 1) hmm, bei allen 3tb so? was dann lieber 2tb oder doch lieber nur 1tb?


 
Wenn du große Platten willst, dann bleib bei den 2TB Platten, die haben 3 oder 4 Platter, wie die Samsung F4, die auch noch langsamer dreht und damit schonender ist.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

1) Es gibt soweit ich weiß nur maximal 1TB-Platter und die sind kaum im Einsatz. Kauf nur so viel, wie du auch brauchst und lieber 2 Platten (gesichert sind Daten eh erst dann, wenn du sie mindestens auf zwei verschiedenen physikalischen Festplatten hast!).

2) Roccat-Produkte sind auch super, aber gerade die Anfangswerke (Kave und Kone) sind von Fehlern geprägt, die mich heute noch mehr oder weniger belästigen  Ich würde dir ohnehin eine Kopfhörer-Mikro-Kombination empfehlen, da du hier mehr Qualität für den gleichen Preis bekommst. Als Mikro empfehle ich das Zalman ZM-Mic1, bei Kopfhörern kennt sich Softy besser aus.

3) Würde ich machen, kostet nichts und geht schnell


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*



huntertech schrieb:


> bei Kopfhörern kennt sich Softy besser aus.





Ich kann Dir den AKG K 530 in Verbindung mit einer ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 empfehlen. Das nutze ich zum Zocken, und finde die Kombination sehr gut


----------



## Benschi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

hab roccat mal angeschrieben. 

wegen den hdds jetzt nochmal. was empfehlt ihr dann. wollte eine intern halt für win, programme und spiele und ne grosse externe für filme, musik und so. bräuchte intern auch keine 1tb. 

von dem kopfhörer, mic und soundkarte einzeln halt ich garnix ^^ son soundfreak bin ich net, dass ich zwischen onboard + extra soundkarte nen unterschied merk. hät scho gern headset mit mic, am besten wär noch wireless.


----------



## huntertech (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Soundkarte muss ja nicht. Aber ich finde meine Kopfhörer-Kombi ohnehin besser. Das Zalman-Mikro ist so konstruiert, dass du es auch an den Kopfhörerkabel packen kannst und dir somit der nervige Bügel erspart bleibt.


Wieviel Platz du brauchst musst du doch wissen


----------



## Benschi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

kumpel hat mir jetz nochma des ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich mainboard vorgschlagen und hat gemeint, dass der chip der gleiche is und bei den am3 und am3+ nur kleiner unterschied mit der befestigung für die neuen prozessorn is, dass die pins net kaputt gehn odda so.


----------



## Benschi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ach, kann noch jemand pci wlan karten empfehlen?


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Ich würde lieber  zu einen WLAN-Stick greifen; damit habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Die Fritz-Sticks sind eigentlich alle empfehlenswert, letztens habe ich aber mal einen TP-Link ausprobiert. Hat einen 32Mbit-Anschluss problemlos durch eine Wand weitergereicht (31,8 Mbit) und ist recht günstig im vergleich zu Fritz...


----------



## Benschi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

ach und wie schauts mit win aus, welches sollt ich da nehmen`?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC zu dem derzeitig besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*

Das da reicht aus: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

